# When the "Thong" is "Wrong"



## cowgirl

There are times when the thong is not appropriate, Like.... 


When it's on the outside.....


----------



## cowgirl

On the soccer field....


----------



## cowgirl

When it's trying to escape.....


----------



## cowgirl

When it's on sideways.... WTF?


----------



## cowgirl

When it's getting a bear hugg......


----------



## cowgirl

When your armpits touch it.....


----------



## cowgirl

When it's holding you together.....


----------



## cowgirl

And finally, When you're back from the grave.....


----------



## Big Dog

Hey cowgirl, you gonna show us how it's done right ............


----------



## American Woman

These are pretty bad


----------



## terbear1963

Very BBBBAAAAAADDDDD!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl

> Hey cowgirl, you gonna show us how it's done right


 
Now "Big Dog" don't you have a lady at home that can do that for you????


----------



## Big Dog

cowgirl said:


> Now "Big Dog" don't you have a lady at home that can do that for you????



Yeah but she wears them wrong all the time ............


----------



## Trakternut

So, when are _you_ gonna show her how it's done?


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> So, when are _you_ gonna show her how it's done?


That's a great idea!!!! Show us the right way BD!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> That's a great idea!!!! Show us the right way BD!!!!!


 

Actually I prefer that we don't have BD model for us


----------



## American Woman

Well I do! Get on it Big Dog! I'm waaaatiiing!


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Well I do! Get on it Big Dog! I'm waaaatiiing!


 

  I'm out of here


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> I'm out of here


----------



## pirate_girl

ass floss..
it never looks right on a woman..


----------



## American Woman

You said ass floss doesn't look right on "women" you meant to say Big Dog didn't ya?


----------



## pirate_girl

I have seen some God awfully shaped women in thongs.
I own a few, but they aren't the _thin_ stringed type that ride up my butt.
1-1/2"-2" lacey bits make for a comfortable, attractive thong.


----------



## American Woman

*Here's the perfect Thong for Big Dog!*


----------



## Big Dog

American Woman said:


> *Here's the perfect Thong for Big Dog!*



Thanks and get that silly notion of me in a thong outta your head. I like having folks around here and I'd surely blow it with me wearing kite string, cause that's what it'd look like on me ...........................


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:


> Thanks and get that silly notion of me in a thong outta your head. I like having folks around here and I'd surely blow it with me wearing kite string, cause that's what it'd look like on me ...........................


 

You see AW, I told ya you didn't want to see BD in a thong.    Nor me.  You see at least BD would have some string showing, with me none   I oh never mind


----------



## American Woman

y'all keep drawing these mental pictures for me, and it's just peeking my curiosity


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> y'all keep drawing these mental pictures for me, and it's just peeking my curiosity





Now AW, you know that horror movies keep you awake at night, and give you night-mares when you do get to sleep. I scared with this one, you won't sleep for a week. Just let it be. We do NOT want to see BD that way.






Great, now _*I"M *_gonna have night-mares just thinking about that picture.


----------



## American Woman

*OK*...........* hanging my head with disappointment*


----------



## Big Dog

urednecku said:


> Now AW, you know that horror movies keep you awake at night, and give you night-mares when you do get to sleep. I scared with this one, you won't sleep for a week. Just let it be. We do NOT want to see BD that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now _*I"M *_gonna have night-mares just thinking about that picture.



Thank you!


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Thank you!


*snaps fingers* 
sheesh and I found the perfect thong for ya too..
Oh well...


----------



## pirate_girl

getting back on topic here.
When is a thong wrong?
well....


----------



## urednecku

Thanks, PG. Now _*I'M*_  gonna have night mares.


----------



## pirate_girl

urednecku said:


> Thanks, PG. Now _*I'M*_  gonna have night mares.


ooops sorry..
does this make ya feel better?


----------



## rback33

Yes, that is better and I think that other pic was actually a regular pair o panties.... just too much to cover....


----------



## American Woman

*Sexy Dog Thong!*


----------



## rback33

Ah hell Cory... gotta remember to come back and hit you with points for that one...


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> getting back on topic here.
> When is a thong wrong?
> well....



Thanks for the Pic PG ! Ijust washed My eyes with clorox .


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> Ah hell Cory... gotta remember to come back and hit you with points for that one...


Yeah don't forget me! hurry up and spread some around...what the heck, give some to Sushi 



nixon said:


> Thanks for the Pic PG ! Ijust washed My eyes with clorox .


Ouch! That must have hurt


----------



## American Girl

pirate_girl said:


> ass floss..
> it never looks right on a woman..


 

I have to agree.  Ass floss never looks right on anything, man or woman...or animal either.   If you really want to share it, you may as well bare it, right?


----------



## American Girl

Big Dog said:


> Thanks and get that silly notion of me in a thong outta your head. I like having folks around here and I'd surely blow it with me wearing kite string, cause that's what it'd look like on me ...........................


 
Would you rather we had the image of you in a thong, or in crotchless panties???  Puts new meaning to the term "swinger party".  Lol.


----------



## Big Dog

American Girl said:


> Would you rather we had the image of you in a thong, or in crotchless panties???  Puts new meaning to the term "swinger party".  Lol.



Ain't no shy in you ..................... 

Welcome!


----------



## American Girl

Big Dog said:


> Ain't no shy in you .....................
> 
> Welcome!


 

I wasn't kidding when I said I am my mother's daughter.


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Thanks for the Pic PG ! Ijust washed My eyes with clorox .


hehe.. you're quite welcome..


----------



## Trakternut

Oh thanks a helluva lot! Now I'm hearing John Anderson in my head; "_Just a-swingin:_


----------



## American Girl

Trakternut said:


> Oh thanks a helluva lot! Now I'm hearing John Anderson in my head; "_Just a-swingin:_


 
 I love that song... But at least it's a song in your head and not an image.  I won't be able to eat for a few days thinking about that one.


----------



## American Woman

EWWWWW Big Dog swinging???? I can't.....let me rephrase that....I won't picture that....Damn! It's in my head! It's in my head!


----------



## American Girl

American Woman said:


> EWWWWW Big Dog swinging???? I can't.....let me rephrase that....I won't picture that....Damn! It's in my head! It's in my head!


 
As she runs screaming from the room and clawing at her eyes.


----------



## Big Dog

Here's animated versions with thongs and swinging ............


----------



## Trakternut




----------



## American Woman

Big Dog said:


> Here's animated versions with thongs and swinging ............


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## rback33

Holy crap I missed all this too! 



			
				American Girl said:
			
		

> I have to agree.  Ass floss never looks right on anything, man or woman...or animal either.   If you really want to share it, you may as well bare it, right?



I should not do this, but I can't help it.  Care to expound on that opinion?


----------



## Big Dog

Reminds me of being in Rio de Janeiro. Did some work in Brazil 5 years ago and spent a weekend in Rio. I planned to the "T", hired a driver, hotel right on the beach, setup some tours and anxious to see the sights on the beach. All you hear about the Brazillian women are correct, show stoppers! But in reality, you see more of the above picture than you see the nice butts!


----------



## rback33

Big Dog said:


> Reminds me of being in Rio de Janeiro. Did some work in Brazil 5 years ago and spent a weekend in Rio. I planned to the "T", hired a driver, hotel right on the beach, setup some tours and anxious to see the sights on the beach. All you hear about the Brazillian women are correct, show stoppers! But in reality, you see more of the above picture than you see the nice butts!



Why did you feel compelled to ruin our fantasies?  (assuming you meant the big ass from above and not the nice one)


----------



## Big Dog

rback33 said:


> Why did you feel compelled to ruin our fantasies?  (assuming you meant the big ass from above and not the nice one)


 
Yes, I meant the big ass. I never saw so many fat men of all ages in Speedo's in all my life, Soooooooooooooooooooooo you ain't NEVER gonna see me in a Speedo. Commando in knits is as far as I go .................


----------



## rback33

Big Dog said:


> Yes, I meant the big ass. I never saw so many fat men of all ages in Speedo's in all my life, Soooooooooooooooooooooo you ain't NEVER gonna see me in a Speedo. Commando in knits is as far as I go .................



That was STILL more of a mental than I needed....

I have a terrible idea..... We need a thread about what FF woman has the best ass. I bet that gets locked down WAY faster that that other one did....


----------



## American Girl

Big Dog said:


> Here's animated versions with thongs and swinging ............


 
OMG...that is soooo hot.


----------



## American Girl

pirate_girl said:


> ..


 
But that is sooooo not.  You would think the sand in the butt crack would be a little problematic.


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> Holy crap I missed all this too!
> 
> 
> 
> I should not do this, but I can't help it. Care to expound on that opinion?


 

I'd tell ya, but then I'd have to kill ya.


----------



## American Girl

Big Dog said:


> Reminds me of being in Rio de Janeiro. Did some work in Brazil 5 years ago and spent a weekend in Rio. I planned to the "T", hired a driver, hotel right on the beach, setup some tours and anxious to see the sights on the beach. All you hear about the Brazillian women are correct, show stoppers! But in reality, you see more of the above picture than you see the nice butts!


 

Yeah...Nudists and Exhibitionists are very rarely what you wish they would be.


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> I'd tell ya, but then I'd have to kill ya.




Hey...I have lived a good life and my insurance is paid up.....


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> Hey...I have lived a good life and my insurance is paid up.....


 
But as long as I'm not the beneficiary of that insurance, it would probably be in my best interest to keep you alive... for now...


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> But as long as I'm not the beneficiary of that insurance, it would probably be in my best interest to keep you alive... for now...



Oh YAY! You are gonna use me too!!


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> Oh YAY! You are gonna use me too!!


 

Yep.  By the time I'm done, you'll feel thoroughly used and abused.


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Yep.  By the time I'm done, you'll feel thoroughly used and abused.



Promise?


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> Promise?


 
Lol.  It's a personal hobbie of mine, and I take my hobbies very seriously.


----------



## rback33

American Girl said:


> Lol.  It's a personal hobbie of mine, and I take my hobbies very seriously.


----------



## American Woman

DAMN!​


----------



## American Woman

When a thong is wrong


----------



## rback33

The answer was no. Her ass makes her ass look big.

And  why did u do that to us?


----------



## cowgirl

Look what I have started.  My photos are not as bad as some of these.  I myself like thongs.  I wear them for comfort, you never have to worry about your underwear riding up your butt.  However, men should NEVER wear thongs!


----------



## American Woman

cowgirl said:


> I myself like thongs.  I wear them for comfort, you never have to worry about your underwear riding up your butt.


That's why I can't wear them because I don't like the feeling of butt floss  LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

cowgirl said:


> Look what I have started.  My photos are not as bad as some of these.  I myself like thongs.  *I wear them for comfort,* you never have to worry about your underwear riding up your butt.  However, men should NEVER wear thongs!


----------



## rback33

cowgirl said:


> Look what I have started.  My photos are not as bad as some of these.  I myself like thongs.  I wear them for comfort, you never have to worry about your underwear riding up your butt.  However, men should NEVER wear thongs!



Good answer! I'd give u more rep points, but I will have to wait....

I have one more word for this... *Rockies*


----------



## Trakternut

cowgirl said:


> Look what I have started.  My photos are not as bad as some of these.  I myself like thongs.  I wear them for comfort, you never have to worry about your underwear riding up your butt.  However, men should NEVER wear thongs!




I guess I'd have to judge for myself before saying more on the subject.


----------



## urednecku

cowgirl said:


> However, men should NEVER wear thongs!





Trakternut said:


> I guess I'd have to judge for myself before saying more on the subject.



Tnuts, I don't think I'm ready to see those pictures. And I think I'm talking for most of the people here on FF. However, if you must, go ahead & pm them to sushi. And rback after he's had a couple of beers.....................


----------



## urednecku

cowgirl said:


> I myself like thongs.  I wear them for comfort, you never have to worry about your underwear riding up your butt.



Prove it.


----------



## cowgirl

> Prove it.


Naw, that would take all the fun out of it.


----------



## mak2

cowgirl said:


> Naw, that would take all the fun out of it.


----------



## BoneheadNW

You gotta see this.
Bone


----------



## American Girl

cowgirl said:


> Look what I have started. My photos are not as bad as some of these. I myself like thongs. I wear them for comfort, you never have to worry about your underwear riding up your butt. However, men should NEVER wear thongs!


 
I've never worn a thong, but I would think the string in the butt crack would bother the hell out of me.  Personally, if it's not a granny panty day, then I go without. (Like if I'm on a date or something.)


----------



## Trakternut




----------



## rback33

I must admit AG... I woulda lost money on you today...


----------



## American Woman

BoneheadNW said:


> You gotta see this.
> Bone


 			 		  		 		What a dumb ass...you could see their whole face


----------



## ddrane2115

American Woman said:


> What a dumb ass...you could see their whole face


 

that is just wrong in so many ways.  how do you explain in jail how you got your face on the camera...............my thong was on wrong...........OK< you are the dud of the day,


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> I must admit AG... I woulda lost money on you today...


Never bet money on her.....she changes at a whim


----------



## Trakternut

changes?...............underwear??


----------



## American Woman

Underwear, moods....likes or dislikes.....just when you think you know her....she will fool ya 
As her Momma.....I can tell ya that she surprises me often


----------



## American Girl

rback33 said:


> I must admit AG... I woulda lost money on you today...


 


American Woman said:


> Never bet money on her.....she changes at a whim


 


American Woman said:


> Underwear, moods....likes or dislikes.....just when you think you know her....she will fool ya
> As her Momma.....I can tell ya that she surprises me often


 
Awwwww...what a nice compliment!  Thank you!  I love to keep 'em guessin'!


----------



## American Girl

You see???  I TOLD you that if you want to share it you may as well bare it!!!  This poor lady found out the hard way:


Los Angeles, CA - Macrida Patterson is hurting and she's suing. The Traffic Officer with the Los Angeles Department of Transportation is suing the Victoria's Secret lingerie people for injuries suffered when her thong malfunctioned.
According to the plaintiff, she was putting on her thong underwear, when a decorative metallic piece on the underwear flew off and hit her in the eye. Patterson sustained an abrasion on her cornea, and she's dealing with pain and suffering.
Her lawyer calls it a "design problem." The lawyer also refused to produce said underwear for the court and for Victoria's Secret.
No word on the exact monetary amount Patterson is seeking.
Tampa Bay's 10 News


----------

